# Evenant Composer Accelerator Challenge



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 5, 2022)

Not a competition, but a short scoring challenge from Evenant.

It is entirely free to enter, with the object of helping you compose faster.

There are three videos from 4th to 6th April, with the first one linked below:


----------



## Markrs (Apr 5, 2022)

There are prizes for winning the compete as well.

https://evenant.com/composer-accelerator-challenge/


----------

